# Who is Arden?



## legacyb4 (Sep 12, 2003)

Clicking on today's New Posts, I noticed that Arden responds to seemingly every post made to the board. I know there was a post earlier about "What is Herve" and so I go to thinking that, despite possibly getting flamed or booted for some unknown reason, the following questions had to be asked:


*Who is Arden?*
*Why does he have so much time to post?*
*What drives him to post a reply to every post possible?*
*Why does he use such a big icon?*

Answers, anyone?


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

I am the unofficial haunt of this board.  Darkshadow, I believe, is the official haunt.
I just have free time, and I choose to spend it here.  I also have 4 classes in college (I'm a college freshman) and I have a part-time job.
I'm sociable.  I like to post.
I just like that avatar.  I saw someone's signature (can't remember who) that said "I love this guy! -> " and it inspired me to apply my Mad Fotoshoppe Skillz and make my current avatar.  Would you like to see my former avatar?
Check out a little (very little, really) of my art: http://www.renderosity.com/gallery....Form.sess_id=3947704&Form.sess_key=1063358630


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 12, 2003)

From Matrix:
"10 hours straight... He is a machine!" 

Apparently, it was for Neo but the same goes for Arden methinks!


----------



## Trip (Sep 12, 2003)

He posts so much because he's so young. Arden...just remember there is a world outside of your room. And there are REAL people to socialize with out there.

But don't stay out too late, we'd miss you too much.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Sep 12, 2003)

I just spoke to Arden last night, and realized that there are REAL people on this board. Talking to disembodied screennames time after time eventually makes you think you're talking to robots. He's a cool guy.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 12, 2003)

We aren't robots!  Screen names are people too...


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Sep 12, 2003)

Haha....prove it


----------



## toast (Sep 12, 2003)

> We aren't robots! ...



We ARE robots, definitely ! Look at Ricky's face in the 'show your mug' thread, he looks like Kraftwerk !


----------



## chevy (Sep 12, 2003)

Isn't Arden a prototype of "monkey typewritter" ? You know this (very early) theory of evolution paradigm for the creation of languages...


----------



## Cat (Sep 12, 2003)

Whatever arden may be, he passed the Turing test! 

I for one welcome our new overlords, the eliza-clones!


----------



## chevy (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Androo (Sep 12, 2003)

Who is arden?
He is a creamy, delicious sauce that you cannot dip chips into. He is the bark of the trees. He is dust in the wind (has that line been used before?). He is the essential ingredient to the forum. He is...
ARDEN


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 12, 2003)

Heheheh...eliza clones.  That's a good 'un.

Err...I don't haunt the board so much as wander through it quite often... 

Arden's a good guy.  And he's the current bartender in Herve's Bar & Grill, so you'd better be nice to 'im (maybe he'll give you drinks on the house).


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Quite frankly, I'm completely flattered to have an entire thread devoted to me, even if it's wondering who (or what) I am.

I went to CompUSA today (this is, like, the 3rd time I've posted this), and the display G5 they had set up had an iSight... and nobody with one was on!  I wanted to test it out, but I couldn't... fortunately, when I opened iChat's preferences, I was surprised by, well, me!  It opened on the Video pane.

Androo:  sounds like Pocahontas.  Oh, and nice avatar.  At least this one doesn't move.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

i will answer a question (who is arden?)  with a question who is legacyb4?


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

I even have a shopping center: http://www.ardenfair.com/*

*I am, as you might guess, in no way affiliated with this portion of Sacramento, except that I saw Minority Report there.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey Arden...if you're in college, why aren't you taking advantage of the time to chase the co-eds?  


Priorities:      Coeds   -vs-   Online

Come-on man, get them priorities straight!


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2003)

indeed man, go hit it up


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Because it's a junior college, and I don't live on campus.  Mainly.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Sep 13, 2003)

I think Arden is a obsesive compulsive poster 
or is just a script of this forum programed to reply every post 

or a FBI agent to spy us...
the truth is outhere..........................................


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

"I am not an animal!  I am a man... with a broken penis."Drew Carey


----------



## Mat (Sep 13, 2003)

Well rearranged 

arden = a nerd


----------



## Cat (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey, that's my line!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 13, 2003)

Wow, you're a hell of a lot better than me, arden.  I mean, if I had a broken penis, I wouldn't go blabbing about it to everyone.

Good for you on that one. 

Dang, there aren't too many anagrams for arden.  redan, a nerd, a rend, red an...that's about all I can think of.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 13, 2003)

Anagram results for Arden:
A REND
A NERD
A DR EN
A DR NE
ARDEN
ANDRE
DNA RE
DAN RE
AND RE
DAR EN
DAR NE
RAD EN
RAD NE
AN RED
RAN DE
RAN ED
RNA DE
RNA ED

I like andre :^)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2003)

I like A NERD. And hate ANRED.


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2003)

Adren-Aline


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Anagrams for Darkshadow: hawks rod ad, hawks or add, hawks or dad, hawks do dar, shark dow ad, works had ad, works ah add, works ha add, works ha dad, works ah dad, hawk rods ad, hawk rod ads, hawk rod sad, hawk sod dar, hawk or adds, hawk or dads, hark sow add, hark sow dad, hark dow ads, hark dow sad, hark saw odd, hark was odd, work dash ad, work ash add, work has add, work has dad, work ash dad, work had ads, work had sad, work ah adds, work ha adds, work ha dads, work ah dads, dark shadow, dark show ad, dark wash do, dark how ads, dark who ads, dark who sad, dark how sad, dark ash dow, dark has dow, dark had sow, ark show add, ark show dad, ark wash odd, ark dash dow, ark how adds, ark who adds, ark who dads, ark how dads, ask hard dow, ask had word

The rest of you don't have any, or any more than a coule.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2003)

In what site can you get those anagrams? Or does some of you use a pen and a paper?


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

www.anagramsite.com

Linked to from Bored.com.  Unfortunately, you can't link directly to a list of anagrams, because it uses the generic .CGI file as the URL (presumably, it's a POST action).


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 14, 2003)

Try this nifty program (found it while trying to figure out how arden got all those anagrams so fast ) :

http://www.trevorrow.com/anagrams/

But before, when I did the ones on arden's name, I just typed down the ones that came to mind.

Here, arden, I have some even better ones.  Since there's a lot of places online where they expect you to put a last name, I came up with one.   Nightstalker.  With that, putting in *Darkshadow Nightstalker* gives some pretty interesting anagrams...these are just some, as it's a loooong list otherwise:

dark shakedown starlight, skated artwork highlands, hardhat stalked workings, a shark stalked downright, ad shark stalked throwing, ad shank artwork delights, ad slash artwork knighted, ad slows hardhat trekking, as dark oldster nighthawk, *at dark waking thresholds*, at desk artwork highlands, at work darkest highlands, do hawks darken starlight, do hawks threaten darkling, _do stalk knights hardware_, go talks thanks hardwired, lo arks knights deathward, lo hawker dastard knights, lo knight dastard hawkers, or lark saddest nighthawk, so drank hawked starlight, add gawk harlots thinkers, add walk harking shortest, add wort shrank ghostlike

(hmm, I should have got this anagram program sooner.  I could make up some interesting poems....)

...err, think that's enough for now.  Hmm, maybe I'll put the whole thing up on my webserver...but it's still searching, not even halfway through the search, and has 1200 different anagrams found....so maybe not.


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

Hehe, I just got Chevy's post... LOL, I love it!

I already have a pseurname, "Shik."

One of my previous titles, "Banjo Sperm Hen," was actually an anagram of my first and last name, one that stood out.


----------



## legacyb4 (Sep 14, 2003)

Nothing fancy, just a long-time Mac user (I started on an SE), car fan (Subaru fan, thus the 'legacyb4' moniker), and a lover of all things technological...



> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *i will answer a question (who is arden?)  with a question who is legacyb4?    *


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 14, 2003)

oh


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 14, 2003)

Arden is, in a word, "a very cool guy who pwns on all levels"


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Heh, thanks.

I wonder why you have to ask who I am, Legacy.  I am all over this board; read my posts to get a sense of who I am and what I know.  I'm not like Hervé, who has been gone for a while, though ideally Elektro would have searched for him to find out about him.


----------

